# Flounder reports



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

No pictures to back up my claims but we gigged 10 flounder last night. Water is starting to clear a bit in my neck of the woods. Also went last friday night and gigged 11. The water last friday night was pretty bad and could only see from the beach out about 4 ft. Last night it had improved a great deal since this past friday and could almost see out to the ends of the docks. The flounder last night were anywhere from on the beach to 12 ft out....Kinda scatered out. They were evenly spaced out last night, so no long dry spells in between the fish. Fished from 10pm till 2:30am.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds good !! Where you wading or in a boat?? Tide going out or coming in??


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good report...all this flounder talk has me convinced to do a bit of gigging this fall.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like a decent hunt. Way to be.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice job! Just waiting to see that "fence full"! I know its coming with reports like that one! I'd love to make it over and join up one night!


----------

